# QLD: Palmy army goes over the border



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

The missus had recently expressed her desire for a snapper and was getting tired of the Jewies and suggested it would be worth my while if I hunted down a snapper. One thing you learn as you get older is never let an opportunity past "catch a snapper, sure I can do that". So I ring Safa to let him know I'm in with a chance but I have to catch a snapper where will we go? Understanding the importance of my request he consulted the oracle (spooled) for a sign and surf report over the border. Information came back "Black rock". Let me tell you 6.00am at pottsville yesterday morning was freezing standing there with Gaz, Safa, and Thomas looking out on a mongrel shore dump and some bombs out the back :shock: :shock: Gaz and Tommo decided it was too cold and weren't keen both thought it entertaining to watch Safa and I give it ago. And give it a go we did. 15 minutes standing at the waters edge being whacked, knocked over, yak ripped out of your hands was comical. Interestingly it was warmer in the water than out. Finally persistance paid off and we made it through the shore break into the gutter to confront the monsters out back. Thankfully there were enough breaks in the waves to make it out.
Beyond the waves it was perfect and we went about setting up. Thought I would work three rods, one with a livie, another with a soft plastic and another to throw a plastic out front. But first jig up some bait. So I threw a plastic out the back and left that in the rod holder and used another rod to start jigging bait. Took a while to find some bait with Safa finding some on the way out to the reef. I managed one slimey but Safa was getting one after the other and I thought this might be an indication on how the day was going to go for me. Safa being the gentleman he is offered to help me out with some bait so called me over to get them. So over I go and grab his line to remove the yakkers when I nearly fall out of my yak. At first I thought Safa was rocking my yak   I look at him he looks at me and said "mate I think you have a fish on your line" and boy did I have a fish on the line a tweak over 10kg snapper. Went on to catch a few more but nothing as big as the first. Safa took home a good feed as well. Fair to say things look promising at home, the missus certainly looks happy.   










Cheers 
Ant


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

:shock: Gun


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

omg... I hope your fridge is big enough. Well done and just rewards for braving the cold.

Dan


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats once again mate, a Tophy Fish for sure and bugger it was cold when we arrived 2deg... showing in my car but it sure was warmer in the water even though we both got rolled ,dragged ,ate sand etc before managing to eventually get out wide all in all a good trip for the Army across the border,here's a short clip of the old sea dog with all the bragging wright's he deserves!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Congrats Ant and Clive that is a beast of a snapper. You know what they say Ant, you can't keep a good man down. If the wave whisperer says the surf is big it must be massive. Good times guys.


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice work Ant good to see someone is getting onto the big winter snapper. Down here I've had a couple of loooong cold ass days for just legal flathead.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Good work Ant and Safa, an absolute cracker of a snap. Your braver men than me getting drenched going out through huge surf in winter, you deserve the fish.

I am hopefully only weeks away from getting myself the superlite I have wanted for a while now, so looking forward to Mack season and getting out for a fish with the crew again.
Bill.


----------



## yakyakfishfish (Feb 21, 2011)

thats an awesome snapper and also a good read


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Thats a ripper Pinky Ant, great fish!!

Thought you blokes only had tiddlers over there?!


----------



## SeeFish (Jul 10, 2011)

Great job mate good snapper


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A fantastic outcome for your perserverance fellers.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

did you brag to spooled one about what the invaders are getting   ....good fish


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome fish!!

Straight to the pool room for that one!


----------



## Eyetag (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice fish.I bet the onlookers were spewing they didn't go out.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Champion fish Ant, well done.
I for one always dream of catching one like that.
cheers
Paul


----------



## Millo (Jan 9, 2011)

hey ant well done had a feeling we would here from you this weekend well done see you on the water soon


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Onya Ant that's a great nob and well done on your feed too Safa.
Yesterdays swell looked like a carbon copy of the day Couta1 launched there and nearly got executed way out the back. I'll try an upload the footage again if you haven't seen it yet - Below is a still frame from that video right at the critical moment.
That launch has some of the thickest shoreys and heaviest banks in the region and it's one of the easiest places to get seriously damaged. I'm glad you boys had your heads screwed on.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Right you are mate and its definately one of the the toughest launch area's i have fished,we almost got cleaned up on the outer banks before coming in ,we had to make a quick run back out to sea and Ant and myself made it by a wisker ,if the wave had caught us we were "toast"
:lol:


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

cracking fish , top effort.
cheers darren


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate what a humdinger :shock: 
That is one Awesome Snapper and the surf sounded like a bit of a challenge to


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Neeeehhheeeee! What a horse! Nice going boys. I thought you guys were only able to brag in summer but now you can brag anytime it seems.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## Chilli (Jul 2, 2011)

oh maaan!! Thats my ringtone dude!! So every time my phone rings im gonna be reminded of my inferiority as a fisherman and my green with envy base human character flaw... for a legitimate yakless man its gonna drive me to greater heights or to divorce (wheres that bloody credit card)!!
Great Fish Ant...


----------



## wardeyak (Apr 30, 2008)

YA MAN,
awesome. I was down there for a surf later in the day. Very impressive to get out in that swell.
Would never think to try in my yak.
your the man


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

yaqdoq said:


> Great fish . ;-) , It has been a really good season from here north.


Speak for your own region. Ask anyone North of Yamba and South of Kingscliffe what this season has meant to them. Ants one of the few stories that has provided anything resembling a glimmer of hope. :shock:

A couple of scatterred squire here and the odd reported nobby aren't representative of a really good North Coast snapper season.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

spooled1 said:


> Onya Ant that's a great nob and well done on your feed too Safa.
> Yesterdays swell looked like a carbon copy of the day Couta1 launched there and nearly got executed way out the back. I'll try an upload the footage again if you haven't seen it yet - Below is a still frame from that video right at the critical moment.
> That launch has some of the thickest shoreys and heaviest banks in the region and it's one of the easiest places to get seriously damaged. I'm glad you boys had your heads screwed on.


F888k i remember that launch as if it was yesterday!!!!....the good times...but i didnt get any fish on that day but...ILL BE BACK


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

here it is!!!! 



great fish too ant!!!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

They say perserverance pays, you would have been pretty pissed copping a flogging in the cold and coming home empty handed....and a happy mrs when you get home is always a bonus.


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

OMG!!!!


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Couta 
You made it look so easy those waves kept coming and coming mate, your still the king  

Cheers
Ant


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

And I thought it was cold up here. Bloody hell! Fantastic fish Ant... Makes my snap look like a toy 

Kev


----------

